# Help! Skid Steer Mulchers - what are they capable of?



## grabroot&growl (Mar 29, 2007)

Bit the bullet and getting a skid steer. Got work doing pasture cleanup after dozers, etc. and clearing some growth.

Looking at work clearing a subdivision, but not wanting to haul off debris. In removing trees, I have to remove stump as well. Will be knocking over elms, oaks, and other trees.

My question -in this area, I have to remove some trees that once knocked over, the root ball will be bigger than the machine. The root ball will be taller than the machine, but only about 8-12" in width when viewed from the side, will the skidsteer mulching heads handle this? The tree istself will also need to be ground on site - I am going to do as much as possible while it is still standing, but some of these trees will be in excess of 24" IN DIAMETER. 

Taking it a little at a time, can the skidsteer units do it? (and remain intact)

Or do I turn them over, shear the trunks into manageable pieces and mulch the rest? 

I have a friend with a large Franklin machine that has done this work in the past by pushing the tree over and mulching it on the ground, can these skidsteer units do it, also. And if so, what head is recommended for this punishment and size?


----------



## Curbside (Apr 1, 2007)

Skid steer mulching heads work in 4-6 material with an occasional peice up to 10". You can use it on any size but painfully slow. If you want to do large material 10" and larger continious you need 300-500 hp machine and about $300 000 to 450 000.


----------



## ASD (Apr 1, 2007)

as for your ? yes they could but it will not be cost wise ! it will take hr's per stump 

what u need is a 40,000 lb excavator with a thumb and a grinder if u want to be cost effective

we have two heads for skid steer aps a rock hound (2.5" and smaller) and a fecon head (1" -6") 
the rock hound is faster at mowing grass/vines and light brush as the fecon shines in brush and small trees

?what skid steer do u have or looking at???


----------



## grabroot&growl (Apr 12, 2007)

Bobcat S300 is what I had on the line, money approved and all, but spoke with a man than runs one and he thinks it is underpowered. I am currently renting it, but bought a head, tree shear, grapple bucket, and stump bucket.

Am trying to get a demo on a Mustang 2109, Cat, and Case Machine. I realy like what some people say about the ASV's but I am scared of the tracks. We have rocks around here and west of me that would punish it pretty bad.

If I am reading the replies correctly, it is more efficient to tub grind the stuff, but the skid steer heads will doit, just very slowly


----------



## Curbside (Apr 12, 2007)

We have a T-300 Model K High flow. We run a Fecon cutter head on the unit and it works excellent in up to bush and trees up to 6". After 6" it still works well but not continious. I think you will find that for all skid steer cutting heads. If you want to run a cutter head on the machine do not buy anything except a high flow machine. The S-300 and the T-300 both have the same engines. I would not consider them underpowered but of course it is always nice to have more horse power. If you look at most of the specs on the other brands their engines may have more horse power but you will find Bobcats hydo flow and pressures are the same or better than most.

Bobcat now offers the S330 with a few extra horse power although their hydro is all rated the same.

I have operated ASV on limited basis and I do not like the feel of the machine and I thought the visibility out the side of the machine sucked.

The fastest way to clear land with a skid steer mulcher with larger trees mixed into the bunch would be to go and mow as much of the small stuff bypassing the larger. Then use a tree sheer to knock them over limb them and haul the big wood out. Come back with the mower and chew and groom whats left.


----------



## QwikDraw (Apr 12, 2007)

I demoed a T300 with a Fecon and bought an ASV. It is the stronger machine, I still went with the Fecon although I tried a Bradco Magnum too. Curb you are right about the visibility, it's hard to see out of the thing. Every machine is a trade off, I went for the more power and better cooling.

Qwik


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2007)

*jappleseed*

Just discovered ya'll while googling for brush shredders.Would like opinions and 1 year old resale value w/average hours-condition for Mustang 2109 skid steer(06 Model with Perkins engine.


----------

